# Quick Coal lighting



## markuk (Jun 28, 2014)

Came across this method the other day - you need to have a outdoor gas ring or a very co-operative partner and/or well ventilated kitchen :)

Put some coals on a wire rack over the flame

 













2014-06-28 09.13.51.jpg



__ markuk
__ Jun 28, 2014






After 5 mins they look like this













2014-06-28 09.16.57.jpg



__ markuk
__ Jun 28, 2014






Pop them in a tray with others













2014-06-28 09.19.09.jpg



__ markuk
__ Jun 28, 2014






I normally give them a blast with a hair dryer to get them going













2014-06-28 09.33.23.jpg



__ markuk
__ Jun 28, 2014






After only 30 mins smoker is already at 120 c

Worth a try....


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello Mark.  Good tip!  Thanks for posting.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jun 29, 2014)

Now I know what the side burner is for that came with my gas BBQ


----------

